# HARD STALLION



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

Geez, don't worry i have heard of aggresive stallions before.... Except the owners put them down, lets face it you don't want every mare to be hurt by him. My suggestion- CASTERATION!! :shock:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

That is scary! How old is this stallion? What did the friend of yours say about his breeding behavior in the past? Did your dad have him on a line when he covered the mare? 

It sounds like this stallion was never taught his manners when he first began to breed OR he is just a nasty individual. 

Castration is not a bad idea if you are not extemely attached to getting foals out of him. Does this aggression show in other areas as well with this stallion?

If you keep breeding him, I would find a way to put the mares safety first. Maybe try a muzzle? I would definitely use a stud chain and long line so that you can yank him down before he does any damage to a mare. I also think they might make some sort of wither guads/pads for the mare. 

I am by no means an expert, and pretty new to breeding myself. I also don't have that kind of problem with my stallion, so my suggestions may or may not work for you. I do use a stud chain and long line so that I can pull my boy down easily if I don't like how he is set up or something. 

I don't know if any of that was helpful, but good luck, and keep those mares safe


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

I know, the stallion (not yet named) is 3yr, he has never ever been bred before, just put in a paddock by hiomself to get broken (and away form the mares) for about 1 1/2. Yeah day had a stud chain on him-he is very expirenced with horses. Although he said himself he has never seen any thing like it! No he wasn't ever taught, cause he is so plasid on the ground we didn't think we would have to. Dads going to give him one more try.... He is a very nice boy!

**Thanks it was very helpful!!**
hERE IS A pICTURE.... He is fairly plain but he is really well put together....


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd be inclined not to breed him for a bit longer. Maybe give him a chance to mature and learn some manners - he's still a baby.
I really don't like the idea of an aggressive stallion though. If maturity and some more handling don't help with him, I'd suggest the old snipsnip if he's not going to work out as a nice stallion!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Kyani, we are going to leave him for a while we think. He isn't matured proply yet...... We'll wait and see


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

He's beautiful!  But yeah I would wait on breeding him.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks horse luver :lol: He is a darling too..... but i don't think he would be suitable to breed!!


----------



## Miss Neigh (Jul 15, 2007)

He is behaving this way because he is young, new to breeding and has NO manners when it comes to mares.
Before you can allow a stallion to serve he must be respectful of mares and of his trainer he should not mount a mare unless given the command from his trainer to do so.

I would train him to hobbles whilst training him this would teach him that he cannot mount a mare until given a command, perhaps a muzzle should be used whilst breeding him.

Contact a horse stud within your area and ask for advice on training a stallion, they can be very dangerous if not trained well and obedient.

go to this forum and put a thread in the "breeding section" there are quite a few horse breeders with many years of experience that could answer your questions. www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums 

Is he registered? have you had experience with serving mares and foaling out etc?


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi,

My father has been breeding ASH and QH all his life, he knows what he is doing! Anyway- good news- i guess. We have casterated him, we have had an offer to buy him gelded. So he is off again = / Yes is is reg as a pure QH, but his new home is really good and we get to see him every month at Campdrafts so i am excited!! Thanks guys for you help!!


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I think gelding him was a great idea. If he would have done that to one of my mares he would have been put down on the spot!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Re: Tx horseMomTrue True, he has been gelded for bit over a week now, he is doing very well! He still has some stallion trates to other mares in heat, but nothing major!! He is going very well under saddle!! The new owner tells me = )

Thanks once again guys!! :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Friends of mine ended up selling the aggressive one.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

maybe you should try AI that way he doesn't even need to get near a mare


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

> maybe you should try AI that way he doesn't even need to get near a mare


Yeh we considered that but, we aren't set up to do it- TO LATE NOW :?


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

sweetypie16 said:


> Re: Tx horseMomTrue True, he has been gelded for bit over a week now, he is doing very well! He still has some stallion trates to other mares in heat, but nothing major!! He is going very well under saddle!! The new owner tells me = )
> 
> Thanks once again guys!! :wink:


It could take up to 6 months for all the testosterone to leave his system. If he's already being good after one week, they should have no problems. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG, what a bad Stallion. I am glad you gelded him!! Jeez thats really bad...... Never heard nothing quite that bad....!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

tx is right how can he lose his traits after one week???? our vet told is it can take 6- 12 months


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry KT you must of mis understood me........ I meant to say that he is improving, not 100% yet, but heaps better than before. :wink: 

UPDATE,
He won his first Draft last weekend!! So proud!!


----------



## Rye (Sep 14, 2007)

i would put him in with a dominant mare that would beat the crap outta him. it would teach him some manners.


----------

